# dbol/tbol together



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

would it be benificall to run dbol and tbol at the same time 20mg dbol and 10 mg tbol a day or is it pointless thinking it would keep water gains to minimum and to hold on to most of gains made. as long as a good pct is in place


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

No it would not be beneficial imo. Tbol is like dbol without the sides, so if you are going to run dbol, then don't bother with the tbol......


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

budgie said:


> would it be benificall to run dbol and tbol at the same time 20mg dbol and 10 mg tbol a day or is it pointless thinking it would keep water gains to minimum and to hold on to most of gains made. as long as a good pct is in place


Pointless imo, tbol is basically weak dbol, even if you were to do this, though i can't see why, it would be better to take 50mg tbol and lower the dbol to 10-15mg, but like i said pointless.


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

No point really m8...., one or other, best gains will surely come from Dbol, but also more water retention, TBol, smaller gains but leaner, less sides as already stated, dosage dependant.

But apart from all the above, why put your liver through all that stress..

A good diet wil help reduce water retention and also aid in trying to keep as much of the gains as possible.


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

thanks for your thoughts, one or the other then.

how do you rate anavar or is it jumping in at the deep end im reading up on it now.


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

anavar is very mild steroid and is supposed to be gud for cutting and strength 2 i believe but not reallly made for weight and size gain and its very pricey 2


----------



## budgie (Nov 20, 2007)

sorry i ment anadrol [a50]. toxic i know, is it more toxic than dbol,cos you would only take one tab 50mg a day. and six dbol tabs a day for 30mg ed.

does that make any sence to you


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

budgie said:


> sorry i ment anadrol [a50]. toxic i know, is it more toxic than dbol,cos you would only take one tab 50mg a day. and six dbol tabs a day for 30mg ed.
> 
> does that make any sence to you


budgie, for now i'd stick with dbol, save the abombs for later cycles.


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

personally wunt touch oxymetholone specially as you know so little it is more toxic than dbol and plus dint you say u dint want water retention well anadrol puts on a ton of water weight


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

budgie said:


> sorry i ment anadrol [a50]. toxic i know, is it more toxic than dbol,cos you would only take one tab 50mg a day. and six dbol tabs a day for 30mg ed.
> 
> does that make any sence to you


LOL anadrol and dbol at the same time i would bin that idea straight away mate. As said above leave the anadrol and just stick with the dbol. anavar can give good strength gains but you need quite alot of it norm 50-100mg aday to notice minimal gains but what you gain you tend to keep.


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I just dug up this old thread here. I will just quote something mars wrote in post 3 and then give my thoughts.

*''Pointless imo, tbol is basically weak dbol, even if you were to do this, though i can't see why**, it would be better to take 50mg tbol and lower the dbol to 10-15mg**, but like i said pointless. *

Now I can see where he is coming from there...Im starting a test cycle (600mg/w) in 3 weeks or so and am designing a kickstart to supplement it.. I am looking closely at what mars wrote and think it could be an idea to run 70mg t-bol with say 10mg of d-bol. Now you may be thinking t-bol and d-bol are the same thing only t-bol does not allow you to hold water but im just thinking it wouldnt hurt to hold a little bit of water make it easier on the joints?

Just a thought....can anyone see any benefit in this ? Or should i just run the t-bol at 70 and be happy with it.?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

budgie said:


> sorry i ment anadrol [a50]. toxic i know, is it more toxic than dbol,cos you would only take one tab 50mg a day. and six dbol tabs a day for 30mg ed.
> 
> does that make any sence to you


each methylated tablet is as toxic as the next, just cus drol is dosed at 50mg per tab and dbol at 10mg per tab doesn't mean it causes more liver hypertoxicity. the only thing that would cause more liver damage is halotestin and thats due to the floride base (dunno if i spelt it right).


----------



## flecks (Dec 1, 2011)

anyone else ran tbol dbol together?


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

why not do a dbol/winny cycle instead of dbol/tbol.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

alan1971 said:


> why not do a dbol/winny cycle instead of dbol/tbol.


Why? whats that going to do?


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Why? whats that going to do?


ummm...give you muscle, apparently its quite a good cycle.

or better still why dont you offer a suggestion instead of worrying about what someone else as said.


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

Dbol/winny is just idiocy in my opinion.. Sick of hearing about this stupid stack. Do it right or not at all.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

explain further why you would think its a idiocy cycle in your opinion


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

What trying to harden all the bloat you just got off dbol is not idiocy? Winstrol at the end of a proper cycle... Fine. Dbol to kickstart... Fine. My opinions.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

yeh i suppose it does when you put it like that running one that causes alot of water and another that can dry you out, i've never done it, so cant really comment on how it goes, though read quite a few recommend a dbol/winny cycle on here.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

bigden said:


> personally wunt touch oxymetholone specially as you know so little it is more toxic than dbol and plus dint you say u dint want water retention *well anadrol puts on a ton of water weight*


i no this is an old thread and your prob not here no more to defend yourself,every one seems to pick up on this for some reason but actually they dont and this myth has got out of hand


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

alan1971 said:


> ummm...give you muscle, apparently its quite a good cycle.
> 
> or better still why dont you offer a suggestion instead of worrying about what someone else as said.


being as the thread is 4 years old, i think the op is either dead or huge by now so that would be pretty stupid to reply by offering him any suggestion wouldnt it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

no point doing this either run Tbol at 80-.100mg ED or run 40-50mg Dbol personally i see no ohter point with this other then water retention. i would just do 50mg Dbol much more gains and alot keepable with a good PCT protocol good diet during cycle


----------

